# Landscaping project...what do with a hole in the ground?



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

I have to replace two retaining walls holding up part of a hill side near the house. Too big of a job (and too important to the structure of the house) for me to do. I have a couple bids in for replacing them with one big wall. Think: two steps in the side of a steep hill being replaced by one big one. (They tell me that is the way to go.)

I'm wondering how much it would add to the bid if I asked them to put a big in-ground water tank on the lower "step", wall up the down hill side of it, and then fill it in to make that one bigger step with one wall.

Or maybe a storm/root cellar of some sort.

Have to do some research.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Not sure if I get what you are saying exactly, but if you are going to have a retaining wall with a bit of height/depth it can have a lot of uses potentially. It is easy enough to tie into that wall (depending on material etc. of course) with a simple structure that could be earthbermed or not for a range of uses like a storm/root/wine cellar or simply storage.
Putting a cistern up against the wall should be easy, then bury it like you say if that is what you are looking for. Depending on the sizes and conditions you might be able to use the cistern/tank in lieu of some of the wall as well.

Of course code and conditions in your area will play a big part but good for you for thinking outside the box, whether it works out or not.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

If you're trying to fill in a hole... how about burying some preps? A barrel or some buckets would take up a bunch of the "space" requiring less fill.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I like the root cellar idea


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

You might bury a culvert either horizontally or vertically.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I would look into the root cellar option. Much more useful and you can always put a cistern anywhere. Cool storage (depending where you are in the Midwest) is always a great addition to preps.


----------

